# Trolling Speed & Amish Trolling Bags



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I just started trolling with Amish Buggy Bags and I have questions regarding trolling speed and trolling bags. What range of trolling speeds will I need to be able to produce? 2.0 to 3.0 MPH? If you use bags or buckets for trolling I would be interested to here what size you use and if you have different sizes for different speeds. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.

Background:
With no means of slowing my boat (Glastron 205 Fish & Ski) down it moves at about 4.5 mph at lowest throttle. To slow it down I first tried the cheap method of 2 5-gallon buckets with a 2" hole in the bottom of each bucket. This slowed me down to about 3.5 MPH. Instead of adding more buckets, I decided to spring for a pair of Amish trolling bags. I bought a pair of 18" bags thinking this would do the trick since their drag area was over 2 times the drag area of the 12" buckets. They slowed me down to about 2.7 MPH against the current and 3.2 MPH with the current. Thankfully Frank at Amish Outfitters let me return the 18" bags for a full credit and I purchased a pair of 22" bags. I trolled with them this past Saturday and my slowest possible trolling speeds varied between 2.55 and 2.8 MPH.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

You might also try changing the trim on your motor to help change
your speed. Sometimes just moving weight around will help. Most
common speed for us is 1.8-2.5.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

It is my understanding that harnesses will require slower speeds, while summer time spoons and cranks could be around 2.5 MPH.

I generally try to keep my speed 2.3 on the low side and 2.8 on the high side.

I had good luck last year with the happy troller, just don't forget that your plate is down and take off...once the plate bends it's toast.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

My boat trolls slower with the trim down. I figured that is because it drives the bow down and creates more drag.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

If you plan on trolling for the hawgs early spring or late fall you will want to be able to hit the 1.0-1.5 mph range. Attached is a link on this topic as it was discussed in another thread. I also attached a link to the plate that I have on my I/O, it's called the Beavertrol and it is awesome, I can't imagine trolling in my boat without it. With a touch of a switch at the helm I can adjust the plate up and down to within .2mph. No more adjusting the throttle. I get my 24 ft. boat (260 HP engine) down to 1.0 mph when the seas are calm. If it's choppy out I throw the two bags out and then adjust the trolling plate from there to get the speed I want to target.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=62830&highlight=Beaver+Troll

http://members.aol.com/ifedorko/BeaverTrol_Web/Page_2x.html


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I use the 18" amish bags on my Monark King 190 with a Merc 115 Opti-max and can troll down to about 1.5 MPH. Never played with the trim.

Keith


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

A small adjustment in the idle screw goes a long way too if it can go any lower and still run smooth this may be wroth a try. 4.5 mph before any bags or buckets seems like it could be a pretty high idle. Just a thought.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

4.5 seems awful fast at dead idle. check/adjust your idle rpms. with your current prop are you running in the operating range of the engine at WOT? If not, perhaps a prop change? what kind of engine are you running? You might wanna go with the 28" bags.
also, how are you rigging them? Typically you run from amidship cleats then tie the back off to your aft cleats.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a 220 HP Mercruiser. My rpms are within the recommended 4400 to 4800 range at WOT. I currently have the bags tied off to the bow cleats with the back of the bags hanging back even with the transom. I did not tie off the back of the bags because I thought tying off the back of the bags was just to help get them out of the water.

The trolling plate is probably out of my price range and since I also use my boat for skiing I would be concerned if it affects performance.

Someone at work suggested turning down my idle. I'm not really and engine person so I hate to mess with it.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Call Frank again, I'm sure he'll work with you til you have what you need! Sounds like an upgrade to 28 or maybe even 40 would be your most efficient cure.


----------



## mr.mallard (Aug 5, 2005)

I may of missed it,but what are you reading your speed on? gps or paddle on finder? caught lots of eyes later moving at steelhead speed,just wonder where your getting the speed from.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

goolies said:


> I have a 220 HP Mercruiser. My rpms are within the recommended 4400 to 4800 range at WOT. I currently have the bags tied off to the bow cleats with the back of the bags hanging back even with the transom. I did not tie off the back of the bags because I thought tying off the back of the bags was just to help get them out of the water.
> 
> The trolling plate is probably out of my price range and since I also use my boat for skiing I would be concerned if it affects performance.
> 
> Someone at work suggested turning down my idle. I'm not really and engine person so I hate to mess with it.


do you have "amidship cleats"? if so..try tying them off there then securing to the stern cleats so you know they are filling up properly and running along side of the boat.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm getting ground speed from gps. I do not have amidship cleats. Only bow and stern cleats. I sent Frank at Amish Outfitters an email asking if possibly I was deploying the bags incorrectly. According to the info on their site one 22" bag should be more than big enough for my boat. I'm using a pair. The bags are so long that by the time I give them enough rope to get down in the water the back of the bags are at the back of my boat. No room to tie off back of bags at stern cleat. I'll have to ask Frank if tying them down at the stern helps them open fully. When I watched them in the water they seemed to be opening fully, but maybe they are not.


----------



## mr.mallard (Aug 5, 2005)

no reason that boat should move that quick with bags out.prop pitch? said use for skiing.gps calibrated?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

My prop pitch is 19. If it helps here is my boat.


----------

